# CANAL RD



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

first time really trying to put together a video, let me know hwat you think. this is a vidoe from canal rd after it rained for about a week straight


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

Great video man. you did a good job


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! lot's of water out there as usual


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Good video. I wish I lived closer that place looks badass in all the videos.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice video!!!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks everybody and yea it was rack deep everywhere you went!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Great job man! One of these days I'm gonna make the trip down there for a ride.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

lsu_mike said:


> Great job man! One of these days I'm gonna make the trip down there for a ride.


im the same way one of these days ima gonna take lil freak to canal road
:beat:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice video! We will be back down that way in June for another big ride.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

let me know what weekend man love to make a ride with yal!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

mudthug1010 said:


> let me know what weekend man love to make a ride with yal!


 Will do man


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice video!


----------



## Jcooperpcola (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for vid. Never been to Canal Rd. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------

